# I couldn't resist taking these



## Frasbee

Are those white concrete guys??

Do you live in Oklahoma or somethin'?


----------



## 480sparky

Frasbee said:


> Are those white concrete guys??
> 
> Do you live in Oklahoma or somethin'?


No, I think I have my location properly posted.:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee

480sparky said:


> No, I think I have my location properly posted.:whistling2:


Whoops, I glanced under your username, not under your avatar.

(Looks up Iowa on google)

Iowa would've been my second guess.


----------



## william1978

I haven't seen a white concrete finisher in years.


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> I haven't seen a white concrete finisher in years.


Actually, the guy laying out prone on the 2x _is_ part Mexican. At least he says he is.


----------



## B4T

Where is the pic of you holding the shovel digging the trench?

Be nice to see a _*tool*_ holding a tool :laughing:


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> Actually, the guy laying out prone on the 2x _is_ part Mexican. At least he says he is.


 If he says so.


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Where is the pic of you holding the shovel digging the trench?
> 
> Be nice to see a _*tool*_ holding a tool :laughing:


I work alone. No one to take a photo of me.

But if you want, here's the trench I dug:


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> I work alone. No one to take a photo of me.
> 
> But if you want, here's the trench I dug:


You are pretty good dug the ditch, got it inspected and covered up all in the same day.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

I see a piece of UF.. I know you would not use that to feed the garage.. right? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> I see a piece of UF.. I know you would not use that to feed the garage.. right? :blink:


Why not?


----------



## B4T

Because UF is a hack job IMO unless it is sleeved in PVC


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Because UF is a hack job IMO unless it is sleeved in PVC


 
Still perfectly legal, though. Why would you sleeve UF in PVC anyway?


----------



## william1978

Black4Truck said:


> Because UF is a hack job IMO unless it is sleeved in PVC


 He did say he works by himself so UF would be the easiest install without some help.


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> He did say he works by himself so UF would be the easiest install without some help.


25' between house and garage. I think I could pull THHN through two 90s......... if the HO wanted to pay the extra material and labor costs.


----------



## B4T

480sparky said:


> Still perfectly legal, though. Why would you sleeve UF in PVC anyway?


 
I work alone also.. UF never lasts and 30 ft. of 3/4 PVC is cheap insurance that it will last and last....

Takes 10 minutes to snake it through the PVC while the pipe is laying next to the trench :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> I work alone also.. UF never lasts and 30 ft. of 3/4 PVC is cheap insurance that it will last and last....
> 
> Takes 10 minutes to snake it through the PVC while the pipe is laying next to the trench :thumbup:


Hmm. I've worked on 50-year old UF and it still works just fine. What is PVC going to stop anyway? I don't think it'll slow a DitchWitch or a Vermeer down much.

In the time you spend cutting and gluing pipe, I've got the trench filled back in. And I don't need to pull any wires later.


----------



## MDShunk

You doing the uf in the conduit the whole way or just in the slab? Just wondering.


----------



## B4T

I've worked on 15 yr old UF that burnt through.. sharp rock.. who knows what is mixed in the back fill...

PVC just gives the wire added protection from what ever would make it fail

IMO it just makes sense.. the materials and labor is peanuts compared with digging a new trench to run a new wire.

This is how I do my jobs.. just seems better


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> You doing the uf in the conduit the whole way or just in the slab? Just wondering.


Just PVC sleeves at both ends. It's DB twixt and tween. If I was going the pipe it the whole way, I'd use THHN/THWN. But that's more labor to get into the panel and the HO is hanging on to every nickel.


----------



## MDShunk

480sparky said:


> Just PVC sleeves at both ends. It's DB twixt and tween. If I was going the pipe it the whole way, I'd use THHN/THWN. But that's more labor to get into the panel and the HO is hanging on to every nickel.


I see. I guessed you were using up the end of a roll of UF. I guessed wrong.


----------



## 220/221

Just say no to UF.:jester:

Wire doesn't always last forever. Stuff happens. 

I don't think that PVC/THHW is much (any?) more expensive and it is a superior method.


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> I see. I guessed you were using up the end of a roll of UF. I guessed wrong.


Another problem with trying to pipe all the way to the house panel is the relationship between the meter and the panel. You can see the shadow of the meter socket in the photo. The panel is higher than the meter, and the wall is finished inside. To pipe it, I would either have to run the pipe inside the wall to the panel or cut a box into the drywall, terminate the pipe there, and convert to NM.


----------



## TOOL_5150

I dont see what the big deal is with Kens code compliant install...

I personally have never bought UF in my life, but to each his own.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## eds

that looks like some pretty good Iowa black dirt, how far to the cornfield


----------



## B4T

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont see what the big deal is with Kens code compliant install...
> 
> I personally have never bought UF in my life, but to each his own.:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


There is no big deal to be had with Ken's job.. it works and the customer got what he paid for.

Put (10) EC in a room with a set of plans and you will get (15) ways of doing the job.

We don't have cookie cutter ways of doing a job.

Everyone here has their own "style" of engineering the job and making money doing it :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Black4Truck said:


> There is no big deal to be had with Ken's job.. it works and the customer got what he paid for.
> 
> Put (10) EC in a room with a set of plans and you will get (15) ways of doing the job.
> 
> We don't have cookie cutter ways of doing a job.
> 
> Everyone here has their own "style" of engineering the job and making money doing it :thumbup:


I know everyone has their own code compliant way of doing things... but you were the one calling it hack work if it isnt sleeved in pvc. :blink:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> ..............Put (10) EC in a room with a set of plans and you will get (15) ways of doing the job..........


Shoot, we do that every day right here on THE forum! :thumbup:


----------



## B4T

TOOL_5150 said:


> I know everyone has their own code compliant way of doing things... but you were the one calling it hack work if it isnt sleeved in pvc. :blink:
> 
> ~Matt


Your right I did.. I also said IMO, which we all give here like it or not :laughing:

I should also add that here on Long Island, I would have a big pile of rocks left over from digging the trench.

Rocks are the arch enemy to UF other than a Landscaper digging a hole for a tree.

Ken could plant corn in his and have room left over for tomato plants :laughing:

I am not calling the TOOL a hack.. that is far from my point!!!!!


----------



## steelersman

480sparky said:


> To pipe it, I would either have to run the pipe inside the wall to the panel or cut a box into the drywall, terminate the pipe there, and convert to NM.


Why not use romex inside and mount a pvc box on the outside where you can change over to pipe instead of mounting a box inside just mount it outside.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

They must not be putting much in that garage,,,,If they were, you'd never meet the requirements of 225.39 (d) with that 10/3 you got there.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

steelersman said:


> Why not use romex inside and mount a pvc box on the outside where you can change over to pipe instead of mounting a box inside just mount it outside.:thumbsup:


That would look like hack work.



mcclary's electrical said:


> They must not be putting much in that garage,,,,If they were, you'd never meet the requirements of 225.39 (d) with that 10/3 you got there.:whistling2:


There's going to be a 100a panel installed, with 30a breakers at both ends. There's only going to be 2 duplexes, two lights and a door operator. That will meet your code requirement. 







I've decided to return tomorrow and replace that goofy UF with a new product I'm marketing. 

I call it *SupeRaceway*. 
Put this stuff in the ground, and you will *NEVER* have problems.












1. Interior raceway. Connected to temperature and humidity controls at both terminations for total climate control. Lined with billions of micro-ball bearings, so there's no need for pull soap. No tugger needed either as the bearings are made to last millenium and you can easily push any combination of conductors through the raceway by yourself regardless of the length installed.

2. Galvanized steel lining. Used for physical strength.

3. Cast-iron sleeve impregnated with solid lead. Preferred for radiation protection.

4. Solid PVC section. For water-proofing.

5. Micro-circuit breach detection system. Multiple small conductors connected to short-circuit sensors at both terminals detect a physical breach in the SupeRaceway and initiate a local alarm.

6. Electronic vibration sensors. Detects approach of digging machinery and initiates local alarm as above.

7. Diamond-impregnated layer. To protect SupeRaceway from digging equipment.

8. Multi-sectioned moisture removal layer. Multiple sections isolated from each other are connected to pumps and vacuums to remove any moisture and protect the interior of the SupeRaceway.

9. Cross-linked titanium steel. Physical protection.

10. Gold-pressed latinum. Star Trek TNG technology. Needs no explanation.

11. Dilithium crystals. Also Star Trek technology. Included because it’s so damn cool-sounding.

12. Steel-belted rubber. Same construction as automobile tires. For superior life of SupeRaceway.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Are you using a 30 in the house feeding a 100 amp panel? That's a good way to meet the requirement:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are you using a 30 in the house feeding a 100 amp panel? That's a good way to meet the requirement:thumbsup:


Yes. I just edited my response. A DP 30 at both ends.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Thanks alot Ken,, by the time I replied, you edited yours! Now it looks like I can't read:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277

480sparky said:


> Yes. I just edited my response. A DP 30 at both ends.


So, you are satisfying 225.39(B), then?


----------



## 480sparky

InPhase277 said:


> So, you are satisfying 225.39(B), then?


It doesn't apply. There's only one circuit.


----------



## RePhase277

480sparky said:


> It doesn't apply. There's only one circuit.


Isn't this a feeder? You are going from the house to a 100 A panel, then to a single branch circuit. The wording of 225.39 seems a little ambiguous as to what the disconnecting means needs to be rated by. Does 225.39(A) mean a single branch circuit from the subpanel, or a single branch circuit from the house? Seriously, I could read it either way.


----------



## steelersman

480sparky said:


> That would look like hack work.



I would have to disagree and say that the opposite way would look like hack work. Either way is legal tender, but your's is of utmost hackery.


----------



## TOOL_5150

steelersman said:


> Why not use romex inside and mount a pvc box on the outside where you can change over to pipe instead of mounting a box inside just mount it outside.:thumbsup:


I do the same thing, but I would use a pvc terminal adapter into a bell box :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky

TOOL_5150 said:


> I do the same thing, but I would use a pvc terminal adapter into a bell box :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Glue directly to a PVC box. :thumbsup:


----------



## partimer31

480sparky

I can't spell, I can't read, I can't see very well, and my dog just went blind. So had someone else read all the posts about your simply job
on how you wired a garage with UF cable. Now I laughing so hard, that my dog started barking. L.O.L., L.O.L., L.O.L. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

480sparky said:


> Glue directly to a PVC box. :thumbsup:


no those things are ugly, and require special covers. Bell boxes are much more standard.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky

TOOL_5150 said:


> no those things are ugly, and require special covers. Bell boxes are much more standard.
> 
> ~Matt


 
It will be ugly anyway. My SupeRaceway is 29½" in diameter! :laughing:


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> It will be ugly anyway. My SupeRaceway is 29½" in diameter! :laughing:


  :laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones

Yeah.. 3 white male handyman or hacks...where is the mixer or truck?


----------



## user4818

steelersman said:


> I would have to disagree and say that the opposite way would look like hack work. Either way is legal tender, but your's is of utmost hackery.



It's "yours," not "your's."


----------



## TOOL_5150

480sparky said:


> It will be ugly anyway. My SupeRaceway is 29½" in diameter! :laughing:


HAHA Awesome. How big is the superraceway for running 5 4/0?? :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## user4818

Frasbee said:


> Are those white concrete guys??


The last time I saw a large crew of concrete finishers on a job, it looked like a prisoner work detail or a Hell's Angels gathering.


----------



## 480sparky

slowforthecones said:


> Yeah.. 3 white male handyman or hacks...where is the mixer or truck?


They're floating it.......... Truck is long gone.

Who in their right mid would even contemplate doing a garage slab with an on-site mixer?!? That would take hours. Call a truck and get it dumped in place inside of an hour.


A mixer..............


----------



## user4818

Ken, you should be ashamed of yourself for doing a code compliant job in a cost effective manor.


----------



## 480sparky

TOOL_5150 said:


> HAHA Awesome. How big is the superraceway for running 5 4/0?? :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


 
36".:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

480sparky said:


> 36".:thumbsup:


Excellent! I want to order 9000 feet. Please deliver it tomorrow.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## slowforthecones

480sparky said:


> They're floating it.......... Truck is long gone.
> 
> Who in their right mid would even contemplate doing a garage slab with an on-site mixer?!? That would take hours. Call a truck and get it dumped in place inside of an hour.
> 
> 
> A mixer..............


I own a mixer trailer and a pumper on a steel pallet, reason being sometimes you it's too costly or ineffective to get a pump truck in the narrow mountain service roads or what not out here in the high sierra mountains of California.


----------



## slowforthecones

I did some site work for ATT once. ordered over 12 cy and 3 trucks were unable to climb the service road to the tower site...had to tow my own 4x4 mixer and get guys with 4x4 foresty trucks to bring in the mix. had a on-site mix going....took time but got it done.


----------



## 480sparky

slowforthecones said:


> I own a mixer trailer and a pumper on a steel pallet, reason being sometimes you it's too costly or ineffective to get a pump truck in the narrow mountain service roads or what not out here in the high sierra mountains of California.


Well, this spot is a whopping 60 feet off a main road.... nice n flat...... no trees, bushes, submarine bases n such in the way. Oh, and it's right outside of town.


----------



## slowforthecones

This is similiar to what I own and use from time to time when doing these mountain top antenna vaults, sites.

http://www.con-crete.com/MobileMixers/2005CemenTech8Y-Body.htm


----------



## steelersman

Peter D said:


> It's "yours," not "your's."


You know I actually put "yours" at first and then quickly, without giving to much thought to it put "your's" instead. Yet another example of how I should have gone with the gut instinct as it's usually right.


----------



## brian john

I have posted this before but never fails to make me wonder.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> The last time I saw a large crew of concrete finishers on a job, it looked like a prisoner work detail or a Hell's Angels gathering.


 On this one job the concrete finishers were all hisanic and when they were done they washed their trials off in our water bucket and then a fight broke out and a bunch of us got sent home for the rest of the day for fighting and those concrete finishers were nefer used again on that job.


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> On this one job the concrete finishers were all hisanic and when they were done they washed their trials off in our water bucket and then a fight broke out and a bunch of us got sent home for the rest of the day for fighting and those concrete finishers were nefer used again on that job.


Is this a setup? :laughing:

Anyway, it's "trowels," not "trials," it's "Hispanic," not "hisanic," and it's "never," not "nefer."


----------



## Bob Badger

Peter D said:


> Anyway, it's "trowels," not "trials," it's "Hispanic," not "hisanic," and it's "never," not "nefer."




Enough with the frigging spelling police.

It was slightly amusing two months ago, now its just stupid.


----------



## william1978

Bob Badger said:


> Enough with the frigging spelling police.
> 
> It was slightly amusing two months ago, now its just stupid.


 Amen, I agree.


----------



## user4818

Bob Badger said:


> Enough with the frigging spelling police.
> 
> It was slightly amusing two months ago, now its just stupid.


It's "it's," not "its." 

Looks like someone forgot to take his "medicine." :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

Peter D said:


> It's "it's," not "its."
> 
> Looks like someone forgot to take his "medicine." :whistling2: :laughing:


Whateever, nock yourseef out.


----------



## RePhase277

Bob Badger said:


> Whateever, nock yourseef out.


Poor Bob. It must frustrating to him that he can't moderate and close threads wily nilly. Nathan's inbox is probably stuffed full with Bob's mod application...


----------



## B4T

Bob.. I agree with you it *IS* stupid. 

They got me for saying US and not U.S. 

Cheap shots don't make these guys look any better either


----------



## RePhase277

Black4Truck said:


> Bob.. I agree with you it *IS* stupid.
> 
> They got me for saying US and not U.S.
> 
> Cheap shots don't make these guys look any better either


Have you ever actually tried to beat a dead horse? It is great fun, and doesn't inflate your ego or make you feel superior, like being a mod.

And it wasn't they, it was I! But good spelling and proper grammar are benefits to society as a whole.


----------



## B4T

I never met a mod that felt he was superior to anyone or had an "attitude" :blink:

The ones I have seen go out of their way to answer the questions members of the forum post.

We get free advise that either can save us money or make us money.

Biggest problem they have is dealing with  hole taking cheap shots on a keyboard :no:


----------



## RePhase277

Black4Truck said:


> I never met a mod that felt he was superior to anyone or had an "attitude" :blink:
> 
> The ones I have seen go out of their way to answer the questions members of the forum post.
> 
> We get free advise that either can save us money or make us money.
> 
> Biggest problem they have is dealing with  hole taking cheap shots on a keyboard :no:


Then maybe you should close the thread:laughing:

P.S.: You've obviously never met Bob then.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> We get free advise that either can save us money or make us money.


It's "advice," not "advise."


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> It's "advice," not "advise."


thank-you for pointing that out.. feel better now?? :laughing:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> thank-you for pointing that out.. feel better now?? :laughing:



It's "Thank you," not "thank-you."


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> It's "Thank you," not "thank-you."


It's _*"Thank you", not "thank-you".*,_ not _*"Thank you," not "thank-you."*._ Punctuation counts, too.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> It's _*"Thank you", not "thank-you".*,_ not _*"Thank you," not "thank-you."*._ Punctuation counts, too.


What are you, the Spelling Police or something? 

It was slightly funny a few months ago. Now it's just stupid.


----------



## RePhase277

480sparky said:


> It's _*"Thank you", not "thank-you".*,_ not _*"Thank you," not "thank-you."*._ Punctuation counts, too.


Good catch:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

InPhase277 said:


> Then maybe you should close the thread:laughing:
> 
> P.S.: You've obviously never met Bob then.


No I haven't, but that doesn't change anything.

You seem to get a woody taking cheap shots 

If you don't like the guy for what ever reason, tell it to his face or STFU already.


----------



## RePhase277

Black4Truck said:


> thank-you for pointing that out.. feel better now?? :laughing:


You are looking at it from the wrong angle. It's not that anyone feels better for correcting someone. Instead, it is _you_ that should feel better from realizing the mistake. We don't correct mistakes for us, we do it for you:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> What are you, the Spelling Police or something?
> 
> It was slightly funny a few months ago. Now it's just stupid.


We have the Spelling SS and the Grammer Gestapo. Why not the Punctuation Polizia?



InPhase277 said:


> Good catch:thumbsup:


That's _Good catch. :thumbsup:_ not _good catch:thumbsup:_


----------



## B4T

InPhase277 said:


> You are looking at it from the wrong angle. It's not that anyone feels better for correcting someone. Instead, it is _you_ that should feel better from realizing the mistake. We don't correct mistakes for us, we do it for you:laughing:


That is the same logic as spanking a kid and telling him it hurts you more than him 

Thanks for correcting my spellin and gramer

I am off to work to *get r dune* :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277

Black4Truck said:


> No I haven't, but that doesn't change anything.
> 
> You seem to get a woody taking cheap shots


I do? What gives you that idea? I have taken no cheap shots. I put all my shots out there for the world to read.



> If you don't like the guy for what ever reason, tell it to his face or STFU already.


I don't dislike Bob, because I don't know him. I just take a laid back approach to foruming, whereas Bob would lock every thread he came across that wasn't as stiff as a starched penis if he could.

What's crawled up your butt anyhow? You are usually pretty laid back too. I bet Bob hacked your account and is logged in under your screen name,


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> We have the Spelling SS and the Grammer Gestapo. Why not the Punctuation Polizia?


Only because you came up with it.


----------



## RePhase277

480sparky said:


> We have the Spelling SS and the Grammer Gestapo. Why not the Punctuation Polizia?
> 
> 
> 
> That's _Good catch. :thumbsup:_ not _good catch:thumbsup:_


That's "grammar", not "grammer".

And I'm not so sure about the punctuation preceding an emoticon. I'm not aware of any grammatical rules surrounding their use.


----------



## user4818

InPhase277 said:


> I just take a laid back approach to foruming...


As do I. Talking about the NEC, transformers, derating, etc is boring off hours anyway. :laughing:




InPhase277 said:


> What's crawled up your butt anyhow? You are usually pretty laid back too.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> Only because you came up with it.


"Ve haff vays off makking you spell korrectly, Herr Peter! _Eef_ 'Peter' eez yore reel name. Perhaps you vood lyke to spend some tiyme alone to tink about your annser..... maybe seeks munths?"


----------



## RePhase277

Black4Truck said:


> That is the same logic as spanking a kid and telling him it hurts you more than him
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spellin and gramer
> 
> I am off to work to *get r dune* :laughing:


Wow. It's not my fault the bartender cut you off last night! You sure have a bad attitude this morning, where you usually are a charm to forum with. I hope you find yourself after work today.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> "Ve haff vays off makking you spell korrectly, Herr Peter! _Eef_ 'Peter' eez yore reel name. Perhaps you vood lyke to spend some tiyme alone to tink about your annser..... maybe seeks munths?"



Ok! Ok! You're right...it's a great idea!


----------



## pudge565

480sparky said:


> It's _*"Thank you", not "thank-you".*,_ not _*"Thank you," not "thank-you."*._ Punctuation counts, too.


No he was correct. Didn't anyone ever tell you p before q. As in punctuation before quotes?


----------



## 480sparky

pudge565 said:


> No he was correct. Didn't anyone ever tell you p before q. As in punctuation before quotes?


The original qoute should not contain the punctuation, therefore it falls outside the quotation marks.


----------



## steelersman

pudge565 said:


> No he was correct. Didn't anyone ever tell you p before q. As in punctuation before quotes?


You failed with your punctuation. It should be: "Didn't anyone ever tell you p before q?", not: "Didn't anyone ever tell you p before q."


----------



## Bob Badger

InPhase277 said:


> Poor Bob. It must frustrating to him that he can't moderate and close threads wily nilly.


Nope



InPhase277 said:


> Nathan's inbox is probably stuffed full with Bob's mod application...


Wrong again.:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger

InPhase277 said:


> It is great fun, and doesn't inflate your ego or make you feel superior, like being a mod.


Yeah, I am the frigging balls, nothing is more head inflating then being a mod on a code geek forum, the prestige, the respect, the free gifts, the groupies ........... I feel just like Bono:thumbup:


----------



## Fredman

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah, I am the frigging balls, nothing is more head inflating then being a mod on a code geek forum, the prestige, the respect, the free gifts, the groupies ........... I feel just like Bono:thumbup:


 
That is good Bob. Let it out... The truth shall set you free. :no:

Honestly - Its must be the negative effects of EMF that turns most of you into babbling grade school spelling teachers. Who knew...:blink:


----------



## RePhase277

Fredman said:


> That is good Bob. Let it out... The truth shall set you free. :no:
> 
> Honestly - Its must be the negative effects of EMF that turns most of you into babbling grade school spelling teachers. Who knew...:blink:


"Honestly *it* must be...", not "Honestly it*s*...". I'll let the lack of a question mark after "Who knew..." slide, since the ellipsis carries it indefinitely.


----------



## RePhase277

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah, I am the frigging balls, nothing is more head inflating then being a mod on a code geek forum, the prestige, the respect, the free gifts, the groupies ........... I feel just like Bono:thumbup:


It may sound silly, but some people really trip on any amount of power they can get. Some are politicians, some are cops, and yes internet forum mods. For whatever reason, it happens.

And it's "head*-*inflating" not "head inflating".


----------



## Bob Badger

InPhase277 said:


> It may sound silly, but some people really trip on any amount of power they can get. Some are politicians, some are cops, and yes internet forum mods. For whatever reason, it happens.


It may sound silly, but some people really have a problem with any sort of authority no mater how _insignificant_ that authority may be. For whatever reason, it happens.:thumbsup:



InPhase277 said:


> Poor Bob. It must frustrating to him that he can't moderate and close threads wily nilly.


FWIW we have deleted very few threads or posts at Mike's since many of the usaul victims have moved here.:whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277

Bob Badger said:


> FWIW we have deleted very few threads or posts at Mike's since many of the usaul victims have moved here.:whistling2:


Must be a blow to your ego. Are you chomping at the bit yet?

And it's "usual".


----------



## steelersman

It's "matter", not "mater".


----------



## Fredman

InPhase277 said:


> It may sound silly, but some people really trip on any amount of power they can get. Some are politicians, some are cops, and yes internet forum mods. For whatever reason, it happens.
> 
> And it's "head*-*inflating" not "head inflating".


 
I dont think so. He is just smarter than most and simply annoyed (like most here) that some men continue to act like some freaked out 4th grade spelling teachers on an electricians web site. 

- It was _sort of_ funny for a short while. A _very short_ while. 

But for some, the fun just never ends! :w00t:


----------



## RePhase277

Fredman said:


> I dont think so. He is just smarter than most and simply annoyed (like most here) that some men continue to act like some freaked out 4th grade spelling teachers on an electricians web site.
> 
> - It was _sort of_ funny for a short while. A _very short_ while.
> 
> But for some, the fun just never ends! :w00t:


I don't think anyone is correcting spelling seriously. It started, I think, because of a rash of misspellings, then it became a running joke. I don't find it funny either, but what I do find amusing is how you guys get bent out of shape about it. That is really my primary motivation for doing it. I couldn't care less if you guys can spell.


----------



## Bob Badger

InPhase277 said:


> Must be a blow to your ego. Are you chomping at the bit yet?


Nope, life is good, less to do.


Whats your deal, did a moderator always take your lunch money?:laughing:

Serous question here.

Don't you think that whoever pays the bills for a forum should be able to have it run like they want?

Mike set up the rules and chooses the moderators, he has never asked us to 'lighten up'. 

Now this is a different place and I respect that, I also enjoy the fact this place has more freedom to say what is on our minds. 

The same freedom that allows you to be some sort of spelling authority gives me the freedom to say it's stupid.:whistling2: I actually correct spelling mistakes in thread titles at MH but I find no reason to bust the persons balls about it.


----------



## RePhase277

Bob Badger said:


> Nope, life is good, less to do.
> 
> 
> Whats your deal, did a moderator always take your lunch money?:laughing:
> 
> Serous question here.


No deal, really. I don't have a problem with mods in general. Like Marc and Speedy here. Like them both fine. They keep the flame wars down, and boot the DIY'rs.



> Don't you think that whoever pays the bills for a forum should be able to have it run like they want?


Absolutely. My only problem with Mike's is just that stiffness. If you are not an android with a robotic personality and autistic-like focus, closed.




> The same freedom that allows you to be some sort of spelling authority gives me the freedom to say it's stupid.:whistling2: I actually correct spelling mistakes in thread titles at MH but I find no reason to bust the persons balls about it.


I personally only do it because people hate it. I don't care about minor spelling mistakes or typos. But it really pisses some people off and that amuses the hell out of me. I love you, Bob. You are a quite knowledgeable electrician. I just like to rub a little sand in your eyes because of your stiff mod status at MH.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

InPhase277 said:


> I love you, Bob.


He's married.


----------



## RePhase277

Chris Kennedy said:


> He's married.


Mmmm... the best kind.


----------



## Bob Badger

InPhase277 said:


> Absolutely. My only problem with Mike's is just that stiffness. If you are not an android with a robotic personality and autistic-like focus, closed.


I think you have overstated it a bit.

The basic deal is 'it must have to be electrically related'.



InPhase277 said:


> I personally only do it because people hate it.


Which takes us back to acting like a kid.:blink:



> I love you, Bob.


I am flattered but do not swing that way.:no::laughing:


----------



## B4T

InPhase277 said:


> Absolutely. My only problem with Mike's is just that stiffness.


In all fairness to Mike, I think it should be Mrs. Holt who would be complaining about the "stiffness" :laughing:

Good to see the ego problems from yesterday came to a "happy ending" :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277

Black4Truck said:


> In all fairness to Mike, I think it should be Mrs. Holt who would be complaining about the "stiffness" :laughing:


Or lack thereof.


----------



## gilbequick

Bob Badger said:


> Enough with the frigging spelling police.
> 
> It was slightly amusing two months ago, now its just stupid.


Yeah it's pretty damn annoying.


----------



## RePhase277

gilbequick said:


> Yeah it's pretty damn annoying.


"Yeah*,* it's pretty damn annoying."


----------



## user4818

Bob Badger said:


> I actually correct spelling mistakes in thread titles at MH but I find no reason to bust the persons balls about it.


Because you never bust anyone's balls about anything, ever. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

Peter D said:


> Because you never bust anyone's balls about anything, ever. :whistling2: :laughing:


Is that what I said?

No, that is not what I said.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

All I can say about this, is at least they are doing the spelling nazi stuff on this here forum, as opposed to the porta potties on a few of the sites I have worked on.......that one always makes me wonder about the person. Why would anyone want to spend THAT much time in one of those things.......a quick limmerick I can understand, a joke about the boss......but to correct spelling in a porta pottie.......that is just plain sad......


----------



## steelersman

I like your avatar. It's smoking hot!


----------



## Fredman

BCSparkyGirl said:


> All I can say about this, is at least they are doing the spelling nazi stuff on this here forum, as opposed to the porta potties on a few of the sites I have worked on.......that one always makes me wonder about the person. Why would anyone want to spend THAT much time in one of those things.......a quick limmerick I can understand, a joke about the boss......but to correct spelling in a porta pottie.......that is just plain sad......


 
It's that Inphase boy. He gets around. He also said he loves men. 

It all figures. :laughing:


----------



## B4T

BCSparkyGirl said:


> All I can say about this, is at least they are doing the spelling nazi stuff on this here forum, as opposed to the porta potties on a few of the sites I have worked on.......that one always makes me wonder about the person. Why would anyone want to spend THAT much time in one of those things.......a quick limmerick I can understand, a joke about the boss......but to correct spelling in a porta pottie.......that is just plain sad......


Now I know where Peter and his band of spell checkers got their start :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277

Fredman said:


> It's that Inphase boy. He gets around. He also said he loves men.
> 
> It all figures. :laughing:


My favorite place to love men is a job site Porta John on the Mexican border. You haven't known love until you are face down on the seat:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

steelersman said:


> I like your avatar. It's smoking hot!



I brushed out my armpit hair especially for you there, big boy!!!


----------



## steelersman

Yeah baby! You should braid it!


----------



## RePhase277

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I brushed out my armpit hair especially for you there, big boy!!!


I've always wanted to mess around with a hairy Pakistani girl. Use the curry shampoo baby, I'm coming over!


----------



## froggie9189

Bet you'll put the subpanel in upside down.:laughing: Go easy on me, man. I'm just joking


----------



## gilbequick

steelersman said:


> I like your avatar. It's smoking hot!


It gives me the heaves. Absolutely disgusting







.


----------



## RePhase277

froggie9189 said:


> Bet you'll put the subpanel in upside down.:laughing: Go easy on me, man. I'm just joking


Why, I oughta...


----------



## froggie9189

Guess I got caught up in being "righteous" on that other topic, although I wasn't right. opinions are like a**holes, and I am one. Same on this one, I don't like direct burial, but I've used it. Pipe saves on warranties. Liked the pics' of the concrete guys, but they look board.:blink:


----------



## steelersman

froggie9189 said:


> but they look board.:blink:



What is board? Oh, ok I get it, you meant "bored". Although I don't see how they look bored when, they are working.


----------



## 480sparky

steelersman said:


> .........Although I don't see how they look bored when, they are working.


....they are working....... from a board..........
:laughing:


----------



## froggie9189

If a board isn't bored would it be wood? And what about the chucks?


----------



## RePhase277

It's like the Arnold lines from his movies, after he kills someone, he has a clever quip.

After killing the concrete guy with a 2x4:

"Hey, what happened to the concrete man?"

"I guess you could say... he got _board."_:laughing:


----------



## froggie9189

I kinda' was wondering.. Did you sleeve the slab?


----------



## partimer31

froggle9189

"Did you sleeve the slab?" :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

Now lets see if he bits.


----------



## froggie9189

Well, at least I didn't say slav the sleeve


----------



## froggie9189

I really was serious, even if it didn't come out right. How about this, did you put some pipe in it? NO, NO... did you go into conduit? I'm guessing you didn't pull a permit. You could have buried the uf in the slab and stubbed up in pvc. ........... side question, is it true you have to run EVERYTHING in conduit in Shytown?


----------



## partimer31

froggle9189

I did know what you were asking in your Post.

And just to set the record straight, I was not laughing at you.

And anyone with half a brain, knew what you were talking about.



"Give a man a fish, and you will feed him for a day, teach how to fish
and you will had fed him for a life time."

Now let see if he takes the bait


----------



## froggie9189

heere... fishie fishie What about the Chicago question? Anybody from there?


----------



## 480sparky

InPhase277 said:


> It's like the Arnold lines from his movies, after he kills someone, he has a clever quip.
> 
> After killing the concrete guy with a 2x4:
> 
> "Hey, what happened to the concrete man?"
> 
> "I guess you could say... he got _board."_:laughing:


----------



## william1978

InPhase277 said:


> My favorite place to love men is a job site Porta John on the Mexican border. You haven't known love until you are face down on the seat:laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## froggie9189

are we getting off track? my girl said to say "women suck"! I want to know if he really dug the trench himself, or hired a crackhead, like I would. They need $ too. I think that's why you don't see Smiling Jack with a trenching chubbel!


----------



## 480sparky

froggie9189 said:


> are we getting off track? my girl said to say "women suck"! I want to know if he really dug the trench himself, or hired a crackhead, like I would. They need $ too. I think that's why you don't see Smiling Jack with a trenching chubbel!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

InPhase277 said:


> I've always wanted to mess around with a hairy Pakistani girl. Use the curry shampoo baby, I'm coming over!



Putting it in rollers now as we speak!!!:laughing:


----------



## william1978

froggie9189 said:


> are we getting off track? my girl said to say "women suck"! I want to know if he really dug the trench himself, or hired a crackhead, like I would. They need $ too. I think that's why you don't see Smiling Jack with a trenching chubbel!


 You fixing to be blasted for this post.


----------



## william1978

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Putting it in rollers now as we speak!!!:laughing:


  Are we still talking about armpit hair?:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

InPhase277 said:


> I've always wanted to mess around with a hairy Pakistani girl. Use the curry shampoo baby, I'm coming over!



I'll eat you up real good!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I'll eat you up real good!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 Your advatar is scary now.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> are we getting off track? my girl said to say "women suck"! I want to know if he really dug the trench himself, or hired a crackhead, like I would. They need $ too. I think that's why you don't see Smiling Jack with a trenching chubbel!



What the hell does this relate to anything? Women suck? Is she talking about herself? Or WTF? I don't get where that comment came from at all.....

Gotta git me out ma knife and cut me a switch!!!


----------



## froggie9189

sorry, wadnt funny


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

william1978 said:


> Your advatar is scary now.


you wanna see scary, I have barely begun to scratch the surface!!!


----------



## william1978

BCSparkyGirl said:


> you wanna see scary, I have barely begun to scratch the surface!!!


 Oh ****!!!:laughing:


----------



## froggie9189

do y'all still use dc in bc? Hey, it's cool to see a lady in the trade. But... scary


----------



## william1978

froggie9189 said:


> do y'all still use dc in bc? Hey, it's cool to see a lady in the trade. But... scary


 Why is it scary to have a woman in this trade? I think you are digging your hole deeper.


----------



## froggie9189

c'mon sparky, you got a lot of justifying to do


----------



## william1978

froggie9189 said:


> c'mon sparky, you got a lot of justifying to do


 What are you talking about?


----------



## froggie9189

no, not in the trade. that's cool. just the pic. kinda' linda blair


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> c'mon sparky, you got a lot of justifying to do



I don't have jack  to justify. I am female, yes, and I am a damn good electrician. Drop by BC sometime and I may just break my foot of in yer . 
It is not the 1950's anymore son, and I work circles around many of the guys I work with. I worked until 2 weeks before delivering my daughter, and still outworked some of the 19y/0 boys who think they are tough.........

that being said, I still bake a damn good cookie!


----------



## william1978

Ok gotcha.


----------



## froggie9189

no, i just wanted to get back to the topic. interested about the install. where's sparky?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> no, not in the trade. that's cool. just the pic. kinda' linda blair


Just caught this post, so you are lucky...........I take back the foot in rear comment......

I like cookies is all this pic says.........:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Just caught this post, so you are lucky...........I take back the foot in rear comment......
> 
> I like cookies is all this pic says.........:laughing:


I didn't recognize you without the pink and black vinyl. I got that one as my desktop background...mmmm...


----------



## froggie9189

wow bc, i said it was cool to have ladies in the trade. the rest was a joke


----------



## froggie9189

there's nothing a woman can't do. but, if she can't i'll laugh. you sound tough. got a license?


----------



## william1978

froggie9189 said:


> got a license?


 Do you?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> wow bc, i said it was cool to have ladies in the trade. the rest was a joke


I know, I said I took it back..........yep, got My interprovincial Red seal......good to go.


----------



## froggie9189

state ec


----------



## froggie9189

i want the wallpaper, tough girl


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Do you?


Yahoo?


----------



## froggie9189

huh?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> i want the wallpaper, tough girl


well, you will have to wait. I just wrote the exam and got my results, I have not gotten the actual paper yet.......It is being signed and stamped, and god knows what else, and then I get it when I go back to work.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Yahoo?


 Huh?


----------



## froggie9189

mad respect, tough girl. is that for all of canada? do you have to get reciprocated by each Provence, or just one certification covers the country? just wondering how it works up there.


----------



## froggie9189

hey, how do y'all feel about direct burial. or, would you prefer cremation


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> mad respect, tough girl. is that for all of canada? do you have to get reciprocated by each Provence, or just one certification covers the country? just wondering how it works up there.


Yup, it's for all of Canada. And I can work anywhere, from high voltage, to simple residential.


----------



## B4T

Only a TOOL can start a thread that goes like this:

A white guy hanging off the back of a pickup truck 
to
Using UF without any protection from backfill
to
Bell boxes
to
Spelling errors (Peter )
to
Cheap shots at Bob
to
spelling errors (Peter )
to
Punctuation (TOOL)
to
MH moderator on power trip
to
Inphase in love with Bob 
to
M.H. "stiffness"
to
BC and Porta Potty limericks
to
BC and really disgusting hairy pits 
to
Arnold and the Terminator
to
Froggie and women suck (just a joke)
to
BC making cookies
to
Direct burial or cremation 

We are a little fftopic:


----------



## william1978

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> Spelling errors (Peter )
> to
> Cheap shots at Bob
> to
> spelling errors (Peter )


Well, I see you reserved the rolling eyes for me alone. I feel so honored.


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Well, I see you reserved the rolling eyes for me alone. I feel so honored.


Your unemployed.. I was being kind :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Only a TOOL can start a thread that goes like this:
> 
> A white guy hanging off the back of a pickup truck
> to
> Using UF without any protection from backfill
> to
> Bell boxes
> to
> Spelling errors (Peter )
> to
> Cheap shots at Bob
> to
> spelling errors (Peter )
> to
> Punctuation (TOOL)
> to
> MH moderator on power trip
> to
> Inphase in love with Bob
> to
> M.H. "stiffness"
> to
> BC and Porta Potty limericks
> to
> BC and really disgusting hairy pits
> to
> Arnold and the Terminator
> to
> Froggie and women suck (just a joke)
> to
> BC making cookies
> to
> Direct burial or cremation
> 
> We are a little fftopic:


 


I go through all that at work. In one day. Before lunch.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> Your unemployed.. I was being kind :laughing: :thumbsup:


It's "you're", not "your". 

And "your" just jealous. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> And "your" just jealous. :thumbsup:[
> quote]
> 
> 
> yea right.. I really want to wake up every day not knowing where my next pay check is coming from :no::laughing:


----------



## william1978

Peter D has this Top secret job he is getting ready to start.


----------



## B4T

william1978 said:


> Peter D has this Top secret job he is getting ready to start.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Agent 99 1/2


----------



## B4T

Peter.. in case that "management" job falls through, there is always barber college :thumbsup:

I think that was a line from Roadhouse the movie :whistling2:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Peter D has this Top secret job he is getting ready to start.


I'm just choosing not to reveal what I'm doing with my life to a bunch of complete strangers.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> Peter.. in case that "management" job falls through, there is always barber college :thumbsup:


Right...and your fixation with my employment status is starting to freak me out a bit. :blink:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I'm just choosing not to reveal what I'm doing with my life to a bunch of complete strangers.


 Damn that hurts. :laughing:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Right...and your fixation with my employment status is starting to freak me out a bit. :blink:


I think it's funny.. either you work with your hands and you work with your brain :blink:

I don't have a "fixation" on your employment.. just watching you spin trying to find the right direction is comical 

I wish you luck in the real world :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman

Black4Truck said:


> I think it's funny.. either you work with your hands and you work with your brain :blink:


You mean "or" instead of "and". :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> I don't have a "fixation" on your employment.. just watching you spin trying to find the right direction is comical


Yeah, that's absolutely hilarious.  I'm glad you're the type of person who takes pleasure in other people's perceived problems. That's great character you have there. :no:

And for the record, I'm not "spinning" either. Sorry to burst your bubble again.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> I think it's funny.. either you work with your hands and you work with your brain :blink:


So you only work with your hands apparently? :laughing:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Yeah, that's absolutely hilarious.  I'm glad you're the type of person who takes pleasure in other people's perceived problems.


 
What problems?? Give me a break, your enjoying yourself :boat:

Just last week you posted about trips you were taking:whistling2:

I would not make jokes about someone who LOST their job.. try again :no:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> So you only work with your hands apparently? :laughing:


 
HA HA 

blue collar people work with their *hands*

white collar work with their* brains*

the big question is who makes more money :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

steelersman said:


> You mean "or" instead of "and". :thumbsup:


yes.. thanks for the correction :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman

Black4Truck said:


> HA HA
> 
> blue color people work with their *hands*
> 
> white color work with their* brains*
> 
> the big question is who makes more money :thumbsup:


It's "collar", not "color". :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Your words:



Black4Truck said:


> just watching you spin trying to find the right direction is comical






Black4Truck said:


> I would not make jokes about someone who LOST their job.. try again :no:


But apparently you find it amusing nevertheless....


----------



## B4T

steelersman said:


> It's "collar", not "color". :thumbsup:


 
:laughing::no:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> HA HA
> 
> blue color people work with their *hands*
> 
> white color work with their* brains*


And where is it written that you can't do both?


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> What problems?? Give me a break, your enjoying yourself :boat:


It's "you're", not "your".


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> And where is it written that you can't do both?


Good point :thumbsup:


----------



## froggie9189

he be, we be, we all be. at least, that' how we learnt it


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

froggie9189 said:


> he be, we be, we all be. at least, that' how we learnt it


Oh, I can see Peter going to town with this one......


----------



## froggie9189

he's the guy that says things like "nevertheless". Ain't spellcheck great?


----------



## froggie9189

peter is stuck in a conundrum (yeah, had to check)


----------



## slowforthecones

this thread got way off topic... while were off topic..wonder how much the 3 white crackhead hacks were paid to do the job.


----------



## froggie9189

couple of dubs and the scrap and soda cans


----------



## froggie9189

did he run conduit under the slab? guess i don't care. looks good from my porch.


----------



## froggie9189

this topic is dead. New post- are bc's dc


----------

